# Help please



## Melodie1

Hi all, Does anyone know/recommend a garage near Bicester? My tt is overheating (according to display) and I want to get all the sensors properly checked. Have taken to local mainstream garage and they have said "sensors are fine but looks like I need a new rad. However if that didn't solve the issue, then could then be a new head gasket etc" I want to cry (sorry downside of bring a girl) as getting this for Xmas was a 30 year old dream, yet so far not even getting a chance to drive it anywhere 
Also now have issue with faulty alarm which is causing battery to constantly go flat.


----------



## StuartDB

TTs didn't exist 30 years ago but I understand the sentiment. 
Local garages can only guess, and you'll need to pay them to look and try things out. Like new radiator, head gasket - are just bog standard replies and good money makers. What evidence did they produce to say all the sensors and dashpod is working... there is a tool using the climate control called code49 - you can try looking up that on YouTube it will tell you the coolant temp sensor signals, it may highlight a dashpod issue..

Maybe better off going to a renowned TT expert. Badger5, AwesomeGti, Wak TT, TTShop (or whatever is called now), even BWSTT (youtuber) but remember it's still a business they are not free, just experts in TTs.


----------



## Melodie1

Hi Stuartdb 
Thanks for your reply. Certainly felt like 30 years, but yes your correct. I certainly don't expect anything for free, & do understand that a reputable garage that understands these cars will be more expensive. I just want any garages honesty, as understand it could take time, especially if required parts are expensive etc..but can't stand dishonesty. 
While I try and find a local garage, I'm also contacting the vendor (I thought was private but is actually a garage) as if he doesn't come up with the promised warranty, as he didn't disclose that it was infact set up for track, I may have no choice but to chase him for a full refund.


----------



## PlasticMac

Melodie1 said:


> Hi all, Does anyone know/recommend a garage near Bicester? My tt is overheating (according to display) and I want to get all the sensors properly checked. Have taken to local mainstream garage and they have said "sensors are fine but looks like I need a new rad. However if that didn't solve the issue, then could then be a new head gasket etc" I want to cry (sorry downside of bring a girl) as getting this for Xmas was a 30 year old dream, yet so far not even getting a chance to drive it anywhere
> Also now have issue with faulty alarm which is causing battery to constantly go flat.


First, disconnect the alarm sounder, which may cure the battery drain. You can probably do this yourself, or with a hand from someone with a basic set of spanners. I'd say 75% chance of a cure. You can come back to fixing it later. 
Google/YouTube for guidance. The connector is probably the worst bit. Google "how to VAG connectors"
Ask on here if there is anyone not too far away who can scan it for you, and provide a bit of sympathy and hope. It'll take a while, and a bit of cash to get it right, but every Mk1 owner has gone through the same pain. 
Hang in there, it's worth it. 
Mac.


----------



## Melodie1

Hi Mac,

Thankyou so much for your advice. Sincerely appreciated and I will certainly give that a try. The car is still at the kwikfit garage, but I cant afford to go for their option of new rad etc first. If it turns out to be that then may have to decide if I can keep or not, but for now, for my own peace of mind, I want to try and get a scan done. Thanks again


----------



## silverbug

Melodie1 said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> The car is still at the kwikfit garage


Sorry to hear of your woes, but please, (and this isn’t said to distress or upset you ) get your car away from that place.
I haven’t used them in over 25 years since they tried to rip me off over a complete set of expensive car tyres.
They’re bad enough as it is , let alone fixing a car like a TT.


----------



## Melodie1

Hi Mac, 
Again thankyou. I'm collecting it later today as my gut was already telling me something wasn't right. "All sensors are working fine" yet current issues are as follows: faulty battery, alarm, overheating on dashpod...Yet sensors are fine....Will get it home and over weekend see what I can find out, and try code49 etc..and hopefully find a local garage or vehicle technician who will scan it properly first. 
Kind regards 
Melodie


----------



## PlasticMac

Melodie1 said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> Thankyou so much for your advice. Sincerely appreciated and I will certainly give that a try. The car is still at the kwikfit garage, but I cant afford to go for their option of new rad etc first. If it turns out to be that then may have to decide if I can keep or not, but for now, for my own peace of mind, I want to try and get a scan done. Thanks again


Give us a rough idea of your location, most of us who have a scan tool are happy to help. 
Mac.


----------



## Melodie1

Hi Mac, I'm in Bicester near the M40. I've read there's an audi place near here so just looking to see whereabouts


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Melodie, Brackley is close. APS are well recommended on here.
APS VAG Indy
Brackley, Northamptonshire, United Kingdom NN13 7LE
Description VAG Indy

False coolant temps are very common on the TT. Even the coolant temp indication is not simple.
Plenty of info can be had on that prob.
Hoggy  

l


----------



## Melodie1

Hi Hoggy your a star, thankyou


----------



## StuartDB

Melodie1 said:


> Hi Stuartdb
> Thanks for your reply. Certainly felt like 30 years, but yes your correct. I certainly don't expect anything for free, & do understand that a reputable garage that understands these cars will be more expensive.....
> ...


I didn't say they would be more expensive? I expect them to be cheaper, not in hourly rate, just they are more knowledgeable so won't waste your time and money...

i hope an expert would not go.....

Okay.... new radiator £1000..

HMMMokay... probably the water pump, so let's do a timing belt change at the same time £1000

This is puzzling, I would have thought it would be fixed now.. let's try a new heater matrix £1000

Okay last resort head gasket £1000... 

It made no difference but Dave at the pub said the head might be cracked so I'm going to take the head back off and send it for testing £1500

Sorry love, but I need to pick up me new bimmer this weekend.. if you can't afford to pick up the TT.. I can take it off your hands for £50... 

-------

^^^^^^^^^^
Not all local garages are like this...


----------



## Melodie1

Hi Stuartdb,

I've managed to get it booked into Brakley and their full diagnostic is just under £100. So am getting that done to start, as that will at least check all sensors, dashpod etc, then take it from there


----------



## grumpyoldfart

Melodie1 said:


> Hi all, Does anyone know/recommend a garage near Bicester? My tt is overheating (according to display) and I want to get all the sensors properly checked. Have taken to local mainstream garage and they have said "sensors are fine but looks like I need a new rad. However if that didn't solve the issue, then could then be a new head gasket etc" I want to cry (sorry downside of bring a girl) as getting this for Xmas was a 30 year old dream, yet so far not even getting a chance to drive it anywhere
> Also now have issue with faulty alarm which is causing battery to constantly go flat.


My kid uses an indie in Islip and swears by him ,only garage in Islip 
Honest engineer who does work himself albeit busy


----------



## PlasticMac

StuartDB said:


> I didn't say they would be more expensive? I expect them to be cheaper, not in hourly rate, just they are more knowledgeable so won't waste your time and money...
> 
> i hope an expert would not go.....
> 
> Okay.... new radiator £1000..
> 
> HMMMokay... probably the water pump, so let's do a timing belt change at the same time £1000
> 
> This is puzzling, I would have thought it would be fixed now.. let's try a new heater matrix £1000
> 
> Okay last resort head gasket £1000...
> 
> It made no difference but Dave at the pub said the head might be cracked so I'm going to take the head back off and send it for testing £1500
> 
> Sorry love, but I need to pick up me new bimmer this weekend.. if you can't afford to pick up the TT.. I can take it off your hands for £50...
> 
> -------
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Not all local garages are like this...


Kwik Fit often is though. 
Mac.


----------



## Stustt

I wouldn't take my car to Kwit fit EVER under any circumstance. They can just about fit tyres, sometimes you can be lucky and they fit an exhaust system but it usually knocks .
And it scares me they advertise brake servicing !


----------



## silverbug

I wouldn’t trust Kwik Fit to put air in my tyres, let alone do any sort of fault diagnosis or work on a vehicle of mine .


----------



## StuartDB

Tyres are fricken dangerous, local tyre fitter (and pal for lots locally my age) a few years ago (lets face it 30) didn't fit a cage over a tractor tyre - and hit the roof of the tyre fitting unit - dying instantly.


----------



## rlszer

Melodie1 said:


> Hi Mac,
> Again thankyou. I'm collecting it later today as my gut was already telling me something wasn't right. "All sensors are working fine" yet current issues are as follows: faulty battery, alarm, overheating on dashpod...Yet sensors are fine....Will get it home and over weekend see what I can find out, and try code49 etc..and hopefully find a local garage or vehicle technician who will scan it properly first.
> Kind regards
> Melodie


(2) BWS TT | Facebook Give him a call, if, you are unable to fix it yourself.


----------

